# Lisbon Airport to Cascais without stairs?



## jeannie travels (8 mo ago)

Hello. I am flying in to Lisbon later this month. I will be staying in Cascais for a couple weeks. I've been told I can take the Metro from the airport to the train station downtown, then take the train to Cascais. It will be a good way to get a look at the area. However, I have an injury that prevents me from using stairs. Are there elevators at the airport and the train station to get into and out of the Metro? Any other obstacles I should know about? Thank you.


----------

